
Canadian police will text cellphones that pinged tower near homicide - eth0up
http://www.digitaljournal.com/news/crime/ontario-police-will-send-text-messages-to-try-and-find-killer/article/478165
======
dx034
Not really sure what I should think about that. One the one hand it sounds
like a great idea and could really help solving the case. On the other hand,
getting a court order for that much data so easily is worrying.

IMO, it would be better if the police sent the text and tower details to phone
companies and they forward it. That way, no numbers have to be disclosed to
the police. But I generally like the idea.

